# Abu Dhabi under Remote Work Visa - Anyone do this through their UK Limited Company?



## New2ADAB (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello all,

I'm hoping to move to Abu Dhabi in the next couple of months, and will remain self employed (Director of a UK Limited Company) working remotely to clients in the UK, under the newly introduced Remote Work Visa. 

My aim is to remain and work in Abu Dhabi for the foreseeable few years, enjoy a decent quality of life but also build up some decent savings. UAE Income tax rules would allow me to draw more salary within being hit with significant taxes that I would get in the UK.

My UK Consulting Company is well established and has decent turnover/profit, having built up a good reputation with several key clients. I need to maintain this UK company as the interface with my UK clients. My move abroad will not impact / affect my clients.

I am trying to find a tax expert, though getting someone with the specific knowledge and experience is difficult. Any contacts would be appreciated.

I'm keen to understand how best to structure my business affairs before moving out at the end of March. (I.e. do I leave things as they are, but ensure that I withdraw all gross profit as salary (which can be deducted before corporation tax), what is the effect on UK NI etc).

And contacts or advice from those in similar situations would be welcome.


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

If you're looking to live in UAE long term, I would think about setting up a LLC company in UAE, you can run it parallel with your UK LTD company, at least initially. Main reason being that your UAE company would NOT be liable for any UK income tax so potential to save far more cash. If your UK company is called Joe Bloggs Ltd, you could just call your new UAE company Joe Bloggs Gulf LLC (for example) and long term aim would be to move all your UK clients over to your UAE company.


----------



## ndy777 (11 mo ago)

Hi, 

Did you manage to find out more information? 

I'm looking to do exactly the same, the only difference being I'm a permanent employee now planning to go contracting from Dubai. From what I have found out so far is that we'd probably need to set up an LLC in UAE and contract clients (in the UK) through it. We'll probably have to create a UAE business bank account as well to get paid in. 

As far as understand we shouldn't be liable for UK tax we wont be residents anymore and the new company would be based in the UAE. 

I would love to know if you managed to go ahead with it. 

Cheers


----------

